# How does God bless Families



## Croghanite (Nov 14, 2006)

What covenants has God made to Families?
How does God bless Families?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2006)

Well at least you asked simple questions. 

What Covenants has God made to Families?

The Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace

How does God bless Families?

The Covenant of Grace


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 14, 2006)

come on...


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 14, 2006)

Details on what types of blessings He bestows on families.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 14, 2006)

They are like olive trees around our table (they will grow and bear fruit...we will be provided for in our old age...and with a large family, less likely it will be in a nursing home). Our family will grow with succeeding generations and Lord willing will also grow the faith.


----------



## Herald (Nov 14, 2006)

*Exodus 20:12* 12 "Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be prolonged in the land which the LORD your God gives you. 

This is one of the blessings God bestows on the family.


----------



## Herald (Nov 14, 2006)

Joe - how goes things in Bowie?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> They are like olive trees around our table (they will grow and bear fruit...we will be provided for in our old age...and with a large family, less likely it will be in a nursing home). Our family will grow with succeeding generations and Lord willing will also grow the faith.



 

Deuteronomy 28
1 And it shall come to pass, if thou shalt hearken diligently unto the voice of the LORD thy God, to observe and to do all his commandments which I command thee this day, that the LORD thy God will set thee on high above all nations of the earth:
2 And all these blessings shall come on thee, and overtake thee, if thou shalt hearken unto the voice of the LORD thy God.
3 Blessed shalt thou be in the city, and blessed shalt thou be in the field.
4 Blessed shall be the fruit of thy body, and the fruit of thy ground, and the fruit of thy cattle, the increase of thy kine, and the flocks of thy sheep. 

Psalm 25
12 What man is he that feareth the LORD? him shall he teach in the way that he shall choose.
13 His soul shall dwell at ease; and his seed shall inherit the earth. 

Psalm 113
9 He maketh the barren woman to keep house, and to be a joyful mother of children. Praise ye the LORD.

Psalm 115
11 Ye that fear the LORD, trust in the LORD: he is their help and their shield.
12 The LORD hath been mindful of us: he will bless us; he will bless the house of Israel; he will bless the house of Aaron.
13 He will bless them that fear the LORD, both small and great.
14 The LORD shall increase you more and more, you and your children. 

Psalm 127
3 Lo, children are an heritage of the LORD: and the fruit of the womb is his reward.
4 As arrows are in the hand of a mighty man; so are children of the youth.
5 Happy is the man that hath his quiver full of them: they shall not be ashamed, but they shall speak with the enemies in the gate.

Psalm 128
1 [A Song of degrees.] Blessed is every one that feareth the LORD; that walketh in his ways.
2 For thou shalt eat the labour of thine hands: happy shalt thou be, and it shall be well with thee.
3 Thy wife shall be as a fruitful vine by the sides of thine house: thy children like olive plants round about thy table.
4 Behold, that thus shall the man be blessed that feareth the LORD.
5 The LORD shall bless thee out of Zion: and thou shalt see the good of Jerusalem all the days of thy life.
6 Yea, thou shalt see thy children's children, and peace upon Israel.

Proverbs 17
6 Children's children are the crown of old men; and the glory of children are their fathers.

Proverbs 23
24 The father of the righteous shall greatly rejoice: and he that begetteth a wise child shall have joy of him.
25 Thy father and thy mother shall be glad, and she that bare thee shall rejoice.

Ephesians 6
1 Children, obey your parents in the Lord: for this is right.
2 Honour thy father and mother; (which is the first commandment with promise)
3 That it may be well with thee, and thou mayest live long on the earth.


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info...
Its going fine in Bowie, Bill.
Im looking to get out ASAP though.


----------



## Herald (Nov 15, 2006)

You're welcome to drive north a few minutes to A.A. County!


----------

